

The European Startup Map - Geea
http://www.thestartuparena.com/european-startup-map/

======
tomh-
Many companies on the list are not startups, to name a few: skype, mysql, spil
games, unity and rovio.

~~~
Geea
True, I used the term loosely, perhaps I should have said "tech companies
founded by Europeans"

~~~
paulnelligan
cool idea, but I can think of plenty of startups not listed

~~~
Geea
I know, you're right, but I thought I'd start with the ones I knew about and
then let founders add their own startups to the list.

------
edo
Your signup form doesn't work; asks for the Recaptcha API key.

~~~
Geea
Thanks, I've taken care of this bug.

------
vixen99
Is there a law against them in France?

~~~
lvh
There's a few near the Belgian border -- but yes, France is, in general, not
the startup-friendliest country in the world. Comparing with the UK, it might
just be network effects, but I'm not convinced that's all of it.

Additionally (disclaimer, I'm Belgian), I would not start in France because of
the fear of _future_ laws. They seem to be pulling a lot of crap -- I don't
really know if it's because they're clueless or malicious, but either way I'm
not putting up with it.

~~~
ugh
Could also be a self-selection effect. It is far from certain that non-
Anglophone startups are just as likely as Anglophone startups to enter
themselves on an English website.

Don't get me wrong, this is evidence, but it is fragile and problematic.

------
ljdk
For a global overview of startup locations you can also take a look at
<http://startup-map.datalysed.com>

~~~
Geea
Thanks for the link. Good idea to group the startups by area, this solves the
marker overlapping problem. Does it only display the number of startups or can
you also list startup details?

------
StudyAnimal
Interesting. Quite a few venture capital firms nearby (Cologne), but I don't
see any actual startups until I zoom our far enough to see the startups in
other countries. (and one in Karlsruhe).

Wonder what that means.

~~~
Geea
Yes, it's a problem with the markers overlapping, I'm still looking for a
solution to it.

~~~
pkteison
See [http://www.appelsiini.net/2008/11/introduction-to-marker-
clu...](http://www.appelsiini.net/2008/11/introduction-to-marker-clustering-
with-google-maps)

~~~
Geea
Interesting post, thanks for the link.

------
Sandman
Wow, thanks for this one. Until now, I didn't even know there were any angel
investors in my country. Now that I know there are... well, I might just try
my luck with this whole startup thing :).

~~~
Geea
What country is that? It's great to know it's useful, there are still a lot of
investment funds to be added, so it might be even better than you think. ;)
Best of luck with "this whole startup thing" if you decide to try it! :)

------
nametoremember
Polldaddy came from Ireland? Cool, I didn't know that. Surely there are loads
more to be added though, right?

~~~
Geea
Oh yes, there are tons, but I thought the YC community is a good place to
collect more startup info :)

------
adaml_623
Cool map. But please remember we don't use Euros in Sweden the UK, the
Ukraine.

~~~
Geea
Thanks. I know, but the map is not just about the countries using Euro, it's
about all countries within Europe's geographical boundaries.

